# DIY Livery - Buckingham and surrounding areas



## E*R*B (6 December 2017)

Posting on behalf of a desperate friend...

Urgently looking for somewhere to keep a very handsome, very gentlemanly gelding the sensible side of 10 yrs old. 

Looking for DIY livery around Buckingham or surrounding villages. Brackley area would also be considered. 

Stable, paddock and lit school are a must as working full time means often riding after dark during  winter. 

Are there any pivate yard owners out there who would like a bit of company, an amazing hacking companion and maybe make a bit of profit as a bonus? 

I can testify on behalf of my friend - she's super dedicated, super straight forward, up for a laugh and most importantly doing it for the love of having a horse. 

Any suggestions would be hugely welcomed!

Thanks for reading


----------



## lula (24 January 2018)

Hi E*R*B. Did your friend get sorted in the end? Sarah Goldie at Turweston Hill Farm does part Livery although i don't think DIY if thats any help? If you want her number PM me. Godlike.


----------

